# BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!!



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi staff, I submit to you our project, and a VW Saveiro, it's a small pick-up in the same line of the old voyage or fox, for you! the fox exported to the U.S. was the first generation, this saveiro are the fourth generation.
The car is a 2009 and with 7,000 miles run.
Specification:
Saveiro 2009 full trend, Air, Direction, locks, etc ...
ABA std 2.0 engine block, pistons Iapel and connecting rods Scat.
Head A4 20V large port with small rework.
Block guard dynamics.
Gear box original from audi A4
Multdisk displatô hydraulic clutch.
70/70 turbine rotor 58.5. shaft 56.5 Master Power 
Collector tubular by myself.
Injection Megasquirt II Version 3.0
below some pictures I hope you like it! excuse for English!








Stock engine


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

great first post, wow very nice! I like that exhaust manifold. What kind of numbers are you guys shooting for?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You have my attention. Great work.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*

sweet build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*

Welcome my friend.
You can get relocate the alternator to the other side using alternator set up from Polo Classic or Gol.
Very nice and happy to see another 012 user on the board.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

wow good job! there is no way u canpush the wg pipe lower down along the exhaust


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

thank you my friend, but i can't move the alternator, because the other side i have de hydraulic pump, and lower of alternator, have the compressor of air condition!!


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*

nice welding!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (still_a_G)*

Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What fuel are you going to run? Some type of ethanol?


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (Mark Morris)*

Wow.....that things gonna be massive! Very nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

can anyone say AWD conversion?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gti_wolfsburg* »_can anyone say AWD conversion?

AWD conversion









OP: That "truck" is amazing for sure man, def. some top-notch work done....you should have done an open dump on the wastegate though, would sound SO sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice workmanship and cool car, your english is fine. I need help and would like to pm you , I have some questions about a Biaggio turbo that I have and know zero Portuguese.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ate que enfim tem um brasileiro que nao usa a merda do AP 8valvulas pra mexe hahaha
tinha q ter alguem com sabedoria pra mete um cabecote 20v
vai fundo maluco, boa sorte


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Very nice build. How much power do you want to make with it? And what fuel? Ethanol?
Also you should run a flex in the downpipe and brace the manifold


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome build!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Wow dude, that is some quality work!! AND A HUGE SNAIL!


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

Okay, if I can help you, Biagio it's a good turbo!
what is your question? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

the engine is working with ethyl alcohol, derived from ethanol, but is extracted from sugar cane, the power is estimated at 500whp, with 2BAR of boost, but that's just the dynamometer will tell us!
yes, I put a flexible in downpipe, but do not appear in the photos.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucasbianchini)*

trabalho muito bem feito nas soldas e adaptacao do motor , boa sorte no tuning que tudo corra bem, e deficil ai no brazil vc ver um trabalho assim limpo, merece meus parabems, isso e o que os americanos aqui tambem se encantao quando ve o meu golf vr6 sem fios pra tudo que e lado, abracao http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zwogti)*

valeu parceiro!!


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Luca. I sent you a p.m. with some Biaggio #'s


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

Very nice, here is my 20/20 setup in a VW Fox. 
















I wish we had the same clutch and transmission options as you do in Brazil. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WOW








Very Nice!


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

nice to see a brazilian project here in VW Vortex...
i'm folowing this project in some brazilian forums too..
parabéns! projeto perfeito! tem tdu pra ser bruto!


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (Yuripolak)*

Nice work! Great attention to detail. That white exhaust coating looks like the Swaintech White Lightning we have here in the U.S.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (vfarren)*

i would love to have one of your trannies from Brazil. You guys have limited slips and way better options. I am nervous to really put power to a psa tranny. Some of the fox guys would pay dearly for some help shipping your parts up to the states.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Roo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Roo* »_i would love to have one of your trannies from Brazil. 

sorry.... i had to








AWESOME fab work.... keep us updated


----------



## cboggs (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*

http://i469.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
What is that? It looks fun.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Very nice, here is my 20/20 setup in a VW Fox. 
















I wish we had the same clutch and transmission options as you do in Brazil. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

very nice fox. im planning a 16vT quattro conversion for my black coupe.
brazillian cars kick asss for some reason.


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*

So iam back!. So a few days ago, we make a video of saveiro.
We`re testing the lunch control of megasquirt, starting on 3rd gear, with 0,8 bar at 8000Rpm!!!
So tell me yours impressions!!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FpIJU6wlnE


_Modified by lucasbianchini at 8:55 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucasbianchini* »_So iam back!. So a few days ago, we make a video of saveiro.
We`re testing the lunch control of megasquirt, starting on 3rd gear, with 0,8 bar at 8000Rpm!!!
So tell me yours impressions!!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FpIJU6wlnE

_Modified by lucasbianchini at 8:55 AM 2-19-2010_

Beleza


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*

Awesome!


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I wish I could swear, because that is SAWEEET.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

any details on the megasquirt connection board to the motronic connector? is the engine wired aeb?


----------



## robson peron (Jan 6, 2009)

mano parabens pela crinça.. to montando meu passat pointer com aba tbm , mas naum com um cabeçote desse.. kkk 8 v cross flow.. top demais sua saveiro.. se nao me engano e ela q tava testando o corte no hot campinas? ! owwww!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Beleza










muito fixe, parabens! Um abraco para voces!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (instg8r)*

did it put down 370 whp without a intercooler??


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (instg8r)*

yes in the first pass in the dyno, the car make 370whp with out intercooler,
today alredy runing with intercooler, but we don`t pass in dyno again, only i can say, the car is so better now!!!


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (instg8r)*

obrigado amigo!!!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucasbianchini* »_yes in the first pass in the dyno, the car make 370whp with out intercooler,
today alredy runing with intercooler, but we don`t pass in dyno again, only i can say, the car is so better now!!!


what size injector? running Meth?


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_

what size injector? running Meth?

so today we are limited on the injectors, they`re 90lbs defhi injectors, so the next step will be add more 4 injectors, 4 for low and 4 for high!!! we`re running with ethanol!!!


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_any details on the megasquirt connection board to the motronic connector? is the engine wired aeb?

the megasquirt we make a custom board for use the original wire conector!!
my boss are making the megasquirt to sale, hi`s a oficial distribuitor of megasquirt in brasil, he make 3 diferent models o ms, 1 for cars naturally aspirated and 2 for cars with forced induction!!! all those are ready to go!
take a look this: http://www.megasquirtracing.com.br


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow dude just wow... that video is something else and your fabrication skills are top notch. i LOVE it


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work, great project


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

Great build. Now all you need is five Brazilian models standing next to it. That would make my day.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (engai69)*

Subscribed!


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (lucasbianchini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucasbianchini* »_
the megasquirt we make a custom board for use the original wire conector!!
my boss are making the megasquirt to sale, hi`s a oficial distribuitor of megasquirt in brasil, he make 3 diferent models o ms, 1 for cars naturally aspirated and 2 for cars with forced induction!!! all those are ready to go!
take a look this: http://www.megasquirtracing.com.br

I do not know spanish and the translator does a ****ty job on that site how much am I looking at for the adapter board?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (toplessvw)*

wow...impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (lucasbianchini)*

ethanol e85, e90 or e100 ??


----------



## lucasbianchini (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: BRAZILIAN PROJECT!!! (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_ethanol e85, e90 or e100 ??

we are running on 100% ethanol!!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_
I do not know spanish and the translator does a ****ty job on that site how much am I looking at for the adapter board?

Probably because it's not spanish








Try the portugese translator


----------

